# Oregon classic antique bicycle swap meet



## redline1968 (Aug 11, 2022)

It's coming up at the brooks museum.. yes come early and stay the night before the meet!  Use contact numbers for information...🤩 I'm saving my pennies


----------



## ian (Aug 12, 2022)

@1817cent


----------



## JRE (Aug 16, 2022)

Going to be bringing lots this year.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 25, 2022)

Coming up fast..


----------



## JRE (Aug 25, 2022)

Yes it is


----------



## fatbike (Aug 30, 2022)

Should be a good turn out


----------



## ORcollector (Sep 6, 2022)

Can't wait!


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 9, 2022)

One week. Should be a interesting weekend.. some rare stuff is showing up...


----------



## ORcollector (Sep 9, 2022)

redline1968 said:


> One week. Should be a interesting weekend.. some rare stuff is showing up...



Looking forward to seeing everything! I am bringing a couple bicycles to sell too.


----------



## JRE (Sep 10, 2022)

Going to camp out again this year. Sold a big chunk of my parts pile but still bringing quit a bit of parts and a few bikes.


----------



## ORcollector (Sep 11, 2022)

@whizzer kid


----------



## ian (Sep 12, 2022)

Hey Cabers. If anyone has a pair of 30+ inch wide steerhorn bars, I'm definitely interested. I'll be there when the doors open.
Ian


----------



## whizzer kid (Sep 12, 2022)

ian said:


> Hey Cabers. If anyone has a pair of 30+ inch wide steerhorn bars, I'm definitely interested. I'll be there when the doors open.
> Ian



I have a pair. But idk if I’m selling quite yet.


----------



## JRE (Sep 12, 2022)

What time are we able to show up to camp out the night before


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 12, 2022)

I'm bringing a set of 30" prewar


----------



## ian (Sep 12, 2022)

PM sent


----------



## fatbike (Sep 15, 2022)

I understand that most or all the vender spots now are filled. Great!


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 15, 2022)

Nice I'm setting up sat and staying overnight....


----------



## ian (Sep 16, 2022)

Two more days to wait! See ya all Sunday. 
Ian


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 16, 2022)

Derick.. there is much more spaces left... Unless your bringing semi truck loads..💰lol


----------



## fatbike (Sep 16, 2022)

redline1968 said:


> Derick.. there is much more spaces left... Unless your bringing semi truck loads..💰lol



Only what I heard. I don't have that much stuff


----------



## JRE (Sep 16, 2022)

Getting ready to load my stuff up.ill be there Saturday to camp out.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 16, 2022)

Swaps almost here ..this is For you Derek...lol


----------



## JRE (Sep 17, 2022)

All loaded up and ready to head over to the swap in a bit to camp out tonight


----------



## JRE (Sep 17, 2022)

Few people set up already


----------



## ian (Sep 17, 2022)

$$$ withdrawal for Brooks.


----------



## catfish (Sep 17, 2022)

Please post lots of photos!


----------



## JRE (Sep 17, 2022)

ian said:


> $$$ withdrawal for Brooks.
> 
> View attachment 1697329



Ypu need a blue Shelby to match your Red one.


----------



## ian (Sep 17, 2022)

Haha!! I don't want my other Shelbys to get jealous.


----------



## JRE (Sep 17, 2022)

Lol


----------



## ian (Sep 18, 2022)

Pics for @catfish . And all Cabers  😀


----------



## catfish (Sep 18, 2022)

Thank you


----------



## JRE (Sep 18, 2022)

Sold lots of parts today and ended up picking up a nice prewar Hawthorn


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## 1817cent (Sep 18, 2022)

Looks like fun and some nice bikes too!


----------

